# looking for service manual in a cub cadet LT1046



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

i was just asked to revive a cub cadet LT1046

the engine will not start and the mower will not keep that belts on

i will report more problems as i find them

thanks for the help

i love this place with the edit back


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

i found a manual

anybody have an idea why the belts wouldn't stay on the Deck


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

I would:
1. Check the belt guards. Verify with the manual which pulleys should have them and that they are in place.
2. Check the pulley that tensions the belt. Is the spring OK? Is the bracket it is attached to free to move?
3. Make sure that all the spindles are properly lubricated and are not binding
4. Make sure that the belt is routed correctly.
5. As you are doing your inspection, look to see if any of the parts seem to be worn out.


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

this unit has a Kohler motor on it and the unit is showing 127 hours on the clock but has been in service for 5 known season before it was parked for 2 seasons

is there anything i need to do like adjust the valves or any other know things like that i should do before i put this mower in service for at least half the season

still working on the belt problem

but motor is running well after a carb super clean

thanks for everything

i love this place :wave:


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

*more info*

ok the engine is a Kohler e11 cv23s build date 2/23/05

do i need ot look a lashing the valves in this motor before i but in major service

and the deck belt will not stay on and i have looked at the belt ideler and the spring and the tention is so strong that i almost cant turn the entire deck
i have looked across the pullies but i see nothing out of line and all of the blades turn

i am starting to run out of ideas on a fix 

i love this place:wave:


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

The Kohler Command engine you have has hydraulic lifters so lash doesn't need adjusted. Also, there were some problems with Deck Belts with the 1046lt. They were specific to a certain serial range. You should contact a Cub Dealer with the serial no. to find if it was one of the affected machines, and what the fix is. Many were repaired under warranty.


----------

